# What Is The Difference Between 9mm and 9mm Luger?



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2018/11/sam-hoober/difference-between-9mm-and-9mm-luger/


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...And then there are the 9mm _rifle_ rounds, too.
But listing all of them would take up too much space.


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

No difference.

9mm
9mm parabelum
9x19 (also called 9mm NATO)
9mm Luger

These are all diffetent names for the same basic cartridge. All interchangeable in weapons designed for 9mm cartridges since WWII.

Dig deeper and you will find exotic descriptions from those that might have been better served in politics.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

A couple of the mid-20th-century, Spanish straight-blowback pistols which fire 9mm Largo will also fire 9mm Parabellum, although the reverse is not true.
The most well-known of these is the Astra 400 (M.1921). It will successfully function firing 9mm Largo, 9mm Parabellum, 9×23mm Steyr, .38 Super, and (supposedly) even .380 ACP (9mm Short) cartridges.


To accomplish this miracle, the Astra 400 "headspaces" the shorter cartridges that it fires on its extractor, not on the case's mouth. The case being fired becomes trapped between the Astra's extractor and the opposing section of the side-wall of its chamber, which allows the pistol's firing pin to properly hit the cartridge's primer.

It is my experience that the M1911 will do the same trick, if it is fed a case of proper diameter that has been cut too short. I always heavily taper-crimped my .45 ACP reloads, which effectively kept them from headspacing on the case mouth. Yet they always fired, exactly as they were supposed to.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Isn’t the 9mm Makarov a totally different thing?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Slowalkintexan said:


> Isn't the 9mm Makarov a totally different thing?


Yes.
Read the article to which we were linked. It's mentioned.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Yes.
> Read the article to which we were linked. It's mentioned.


Yes, I saw that , Steve, However, the article seemed to sluff it off and 'just another, minor'. 9mm. I have a CZ in 9mm Makarov and it, meaning the cartridge, is totally different than my 9mm's, or my 380's.. the 9mm Makarov is a definite 'fire breather' and fun to shoot.


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

Slowalkintexan said:


> Isn't the 9mm Makarov a totally different thing?


Luger is 9X19mm
Makarov is 9X18mm
.380ACP is 9X17mm

Cases are all different lengths


----------

